

Phishing - kn9

Can you spot the difference?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;IIoydsbank.co.uk 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lloydsbank.co.uk
======
MichaelCrawford
Please tell the Lloyd's bank security people. Perhaps the can set scotland
yard on them.

An acquaintance got email informing him hed received an inheritance. Smart guy
but not wise to the ways of the Internet. Fell for it hook line and sinker.

